# Trest (MENT)



## bvs (Sep 5, 2016)

anyone used oral or trans-dermal trestolone aka trest aka MENT?
i have both for an upcoming cycle and was curious as to dosages and length of cycle etc


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 5, 2016)

I have no idea but I've been curious about this ment. Heard it's more than double as potent as tren with less sides (apart from being like 12 times more suppressant on your test).
You making any log for your cycle on it?
Anyways, curious on these dosages too. Good luck


----------



## DreamChaser (Sep 5, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> I have no idea but I've been curious about this ment. Heard it's more than double as potent as tren with less sides (apart from being like 12 times more suppressant on your test).
> You making any log for your cycle on it?
> Anyways, curious on these dosages too. Good luck



Sides are horrible I have a few cycles under my belt ranging from 250-500mg ai is a must even if not gyno sensitive blows Tren out the water on recomping . strength will go up very quickly acts just like Tren may be the best recomp as of yet


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 6, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Sides are horrible I have a few cycles under my belt ranging from 250-500mg ai is a must even if not gyno sensitive blows Tren out the water on recomping . strength will go up very quickly acts just like Tren may be the best recomp as of yet



Dam I didn't know the sides were that bad. Good to know for future references. I was thinking about doing it in the future but the extreme test suppression scares me since I want to have another kid . Thumbs up on the info tho


----------



## bvs (Sep 6, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Sides are horrible I have a few cycles under my belt ranging from 250-500mg ai is a must even if not gyno sensitive blows Tren out the water on recomping . strength will go up very quickly acts just like Tren may be the best recomp as of yet



Can you elaborate on the horrible sides? 
Were you using oral or transdermal?


----------



## bvs (Sep 8, 2016)

ok just took 60mg pre work out and.... HOOO LEEEE SHIIIT. the strength and pumps were insane!


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 8, 2016)

I read that gyno can come on quick for those whom aren't even prone to it.
Don't remember if guys were using an AI or a Serm when running it, I'd have to go re.read that thread.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 8, 2016)

bvs said:


> ok just took 60mg pre work out and.... HOOO LEEEE SHIIIT. the strength and pumps were insane!



what form did u use?


----------



## bvs (Sep 9, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> what form did u use?



Transdermal in the morning and oral in the afternoon pre workout


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nicee. Keep updating this thread as u take it. Definitely interested in this compound


----------



## j2048b (Sep 9, 2016)

Some need to take caber and letro, ment has a estrogen that is like a methyl estro and it can sneak up on u and destroy u!! Need to start on an ai,and even if u feel like that ai isnt doing crap, stay on it!!! It is working!!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 9, 2016)

I got a few places that carry it and another who is gonna carry 1-test cyp.... Might have to grab a few, not sure about transdermal, never seen it myself,


----------



## bvs (Sep 9, 2016)

j2048b said:


> Some need to take caber and letro, ment has a estrogen that is like a methyl estro and it can sneak up on u and destroy u!! Need to start on an ai,and even if u feel like that ai isnt doing crap, stay on it!!! It is working!!



Have pharma aromasin, caber and nolva on board. Definitely using them as id read that it aromatises like a mofo


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 13, 2016)

j2048b said:


> Some need to take caber and letro, ment has a estrogen that is like a methyl estro and it can sneak up on u and destroy u!! Need to start on an ai,and even if u feel like that ai isnt doing crap, stay on it!!! It is working!!


"And destroy you"!.....&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## goodfella (Sep 13, 2016)

Pretty sure I commented before on my experience with it in another thread. The one side that bothered me was the gyno flare ups. Very strong gyro issues, so be ready, otherwise pretty decent stuff. It is very strong, yet not as toxic as SD, but can still raise BP. I've used all 3. Oral I would start @ 50mg, then work way up to 75-100mg if you feel the need. If it's legit, won't need to go higher (last 1-2 batches I've tried, were crap). Inject, I was using 1 ml eod. If I using this method again, I'd like to use it at 1 ml ED. Over all, great strength and mass builder, just the gyno=ouch, can have some bloat, otherwise good stuff, but can be hard to come by legit stuff.


----------



## nightster (Sep 13, 2016)

I loved my oral trest run (50mg ed). I ran it with epi and saw great gains.  It killed my test levels though.  Good luck!


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2016)

A couple of weeks into my trest run now. Strength has gone up considerably and mass gains have also been good. Training agression has been great and endurance has increased. My mood has been slightly irritable, similar to tren but definitely tolerable.

Been running aromasin 12.5eod and nolva 10mg ed and have had no gyno issues. Not much water retention either 

I would definitely recommend giving it a try. I prefer it to dbol and im a huge dbol fan


----------



## Atom1 (Jul 16, 2017)

bvs said:


> A couple of weeks into my trest run now. Strength has gone up considerably and mass gains have also been good. Training agression has been great and endurance has increased. My mood has been slightly irritable, similar to tren but definitely tolerable.
> 
> Been running aromasin 12.5eod and nolva 10mg ed and have had no gyno issues. Not much water retention either
> 
> I would definitely recommend giving it a try. I prefer it to dbol and im a huge dbol fan




You running IM or oral or TD?


----------



## mweitzel1548 (Mar 20, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but hopefully someone will respond.... I used Ment several years ago with incredible gains with almost zero side effects but cannot find a source anymore- can anyone help me with a legitimate source- I want to start using Ment again.


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2019)

mweitzel1548 said:


> I know this is an old thread but hopefully someone will respond.... I used Ment several years ago with incredible gains with almost zero side effects but cannot find a source anymore- can anyone help me with a legitimate source- I want to start using Ment again.



Welcome. Read the rules next time. You can come back in a week. No asking for a source.


----------



## Jawas (Jan 24, 2022)

When everything else remains the same and I just add in trest to my stack, my fasted blood glucose drops.  Not a vast study, but scientific enough for me to use it when sensitivity has dropped a bit.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

nightster said:


> I loved my oral trest run (50mg ed). I ran it with epi and saw great gains.  It killed my test levels though.  Good luck!


You mean Methlytrienolone? If it's not it's not supposed to be called oral Tren


----------

